# How bout a Deleware clean up somewhere



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was thinking about an IRI clean up soon;what you think.We always have them in my state how bout Deleware?Any oppinions?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Why not? I'd be willing to give up AI, and see what it is like on that there jetty. Besides, I'm always game for a road trip.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sounds good*

I would be in if we set a good date. Happy you would have to make sure u put us on some fish. I know it ain't all about the fish but every time I have gone to IRI I have gotten skunked


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

If we catch the tides and weather right theres a possibility of good fishing.Lately the weather been sort of scummy so its slacked off a little.But hopefully for us the fishing will be great.You can set the date,but for me Sunday is best because I'm always off that day.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pappy.....I'd like to see a date in early October when I know I'll catch some fish there. I'd probably come for the weekend, stay at the Talbot Inn, fish AI Saturday then up to IRI Sunday for the clean up. That should work for me.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am down for that catman. I don't want to take the reins on this one Happy. I vote that sancrab or billr or happy run this one. I mean I will if I have to but am trying to concentrate on the tank one and would be too much for my plate right now. So what ya say sandcrab (the unofficial spokefisherman of IRI)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Don't have time to wind my watch..*

Since I retired and started the new job in Alexandria, I don't have half the time I need to do anything anymore - much less fishing. And - I still have 200 boxes to unpack in the new house. 

Sorry - I decline...but Pappy or BillR could organize the cleanup.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How does September 14th sound?I need more suport though.Who's with me?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

October 5 would kinda be best for me (Ravens buy game date, season tickets and all), but if the 14 of September needs to be, someone better have a radio or better a television that can get the game (I know probably Eagles fans that neck of the woods, but if I'm willing to make a semi-sacrifice, ao can they) because, Cleveland is coming to town. I'll just use bells and whistles while fishing since I'll probably have at least one eye on the game.

Figure IRI is what two, two and a half hours drive? If so, I'll try to get a Saturday day shift, shoot straight to AI for a spell, find a place to sleep Sat night Sun morning. Might want an earlier start (AM) so I can get home reasonable hour in case they make me work Monday morning.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry Pappy, just too much going on in Sept. We've got the other side of the Tank to do in Sept.. Make it in October and I'm in.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

How bout Sept 21st I want to make it earlier because I think the better fishing is earlier.Any Deleware fishermen out there to give oppinions.Duke of Fluke,Doverpower, or others got any suggestions.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok October 5th it is not to early but not too late in the year.I was hoping to get everything from Flounder(Fluke) to Tog and Stripers all in the same trip,it could work.It seems like thats the best date


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I usually hit AI anywhere from beginning to late September (Assateague), and usually hit the Thursday night Friday surf fishing. Boss is pretty accomadating during football season (if I work a screwy shift Saturday I'm off Sunday (my wife thinks I'm an idiot both for my football needs and fishing the beach that time of year), and didn't miss any games be them home or on TV. Last year my best believe it or not was mid-November, caught a 28" striper, red drum (maybe 18" - 20" released to the Gods of the surf) and a few wayward blue. Not real familiar with the inlet thing, but if I can hit the beach from September through March, one thing is for sure (I'm crazy, but it keeps me from going insane)weather don't bother me. Plus, October should still be "fairly" warm.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pappy..I'm in for Oct. 5th. Are we going to do a cook-out again?

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like a winner. Any Deleware fishermen cool with this?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey pappy,*

I would also do a Oct. date. Someone will need to take this by the horns. We'll need to get allot more members onboard. Let us know, I'll support it when it happens.....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I will take over if I get more suport.Who's with me?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Still got my two grills from the Tank, I'm in for October 5, post directions from Assategue (I know go to OC head north but where exactly, and roughly how far)? Do the parks there mind sleeping in vehicles, or should I grab a cheap no-tell-motel?

Heck, look out cocoa, sooner or later we'll be in your neck of the woods. Maryland, Delaware New Jersey next?

Hey Hap, what are the licensing requirements? Need that info too. If need Delaware license, can pick mine up late August on my AI scoping trip. Still learning to "read the surf".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pappy...I'm sure you'll get support from the VA, MD, and DC gang but where are the DE folks? Let me know what you want me to do, you've got my support.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Shaggys right,*

If we do this clean up, it's all about getting a hotel for me. Who wants to spit a room? I can turn this trip into two or three days if the fish are there.....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat80...I was going down on Friday night and coming back Sunday after the clean-up. I usually stay at the Talbot Inn in OC right on the docks. I'll split the room with you. It's not the Hyatt but pretty nice. Take a lookTALBOT INN . It's relaxing in the evening sitting out on the balcony and watching the boats. 

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You dont need a Saltwater Licence for Deleware;but you will need $5 to get into the park.I was thinking about cleaning and fishing the north side;Like the Tank IRI is a big place.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You got a deal catman,*

I'll go for the whole weekend. Hope this comes together. We need some of that Delaware labor thoe. We'll work out the details when it gets closer. Thank you my friend....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat, I was getting ready to ask if anyone wanted to share a room just before your post. Good timing. Any time I'm fishing down that way I always stay at the Talbot Inn. When I was younger I'd make the drive both ways in the same day. No more, I make a weekend out of it. I know you'll like it.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm in...*

Do you plan on cleaning the RV area and the North side parking lot near the bathrooms or just the area from the North Jetty to the Coast Guard stations (the rail) near the water?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh to be young again,*

I'm sure I'll like it just fine catman. I too made many a turn around trip to both OC & Va Beach when I was a spring chicken. 

I wish I didn't have these health issues right now. I would bring the boat down and that would give 6 of us a place to stay in comfort. Thats one reason I bought a big boat, it's a home on the water that go's where you go. It would add a extra day to the trip but what the heck, we could fish both ways and it's allot of fun. Looking forward to the weekend my friend. Damn I miss useing that boat!  ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey you can count me in Happy. Hey Hat and catman did you forget about me? Well I guess I better find me another roomate then. I am sure someone else would want to stay, maybe shaggy  I do believe we need some delaware people with us too. Well happy start getting the list ready. You saw how I set it up now you get to run with it!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey FLF,*

You don't want to stay in a room with two old men anyway. We snor, fart, talk in our sleep and get up to take a leak at least 6 times a night. Come to think of it thoe, you would be in the same boat with Shaggy also....LOL


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Count me in for the clean up missed the last one won't let that happen again.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright happy I will start the list. Here is who we got:


Happypappy
Hat80
Catman
Shaggy
Fl Fisherman
Joe Mama
Sandcrab
Markedwards
Lakeside

The date is Oct 5th and the time we will start is ??? undecided


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

You can count me in as long as I can get someone to fill in for me that Sunday. I think both the North and South side need a lot of work. I usually hang out on the south side - less crowd and I feel a little safer walking the rocks on the south side. I usually pick up a bunch of litter as I'm leaving, but one person can't make a dent in the amount of trash slobs leave behind.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'm in and i can get some friends to come out too


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good mark and lakeside glad to have some de and pa guys on the list. Watch this post often because more information will be put out as it comes in.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Give DNR a "Heads Up"*

Might want to give them a call.

Delaware Seashore State Park
Rehoboth Beach DE 19971
(302) 227-2800 (Park Office) 
Campground: (302) 539-7202


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey FF, I'm in for a room if Sturday night, cause like I said I'll probably hit AI (invite open), fishing the surf should start gearing up by then. If working Saturday, be able to hit AI by 5:30 - 6:00 pm and fish the incoming and outgoing tides, jump in the Jeep and roll (just wouldn't be able to give my ETA, gotta check the tide charts) to whatever fleabag motel Cat has up his sleeve  

Also place to stay right on 50 before OC (george washington or something), and during an extremely bad weather outing last fall, think my brother and I paid $40 for a shower and warm beds.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Flee Bag,*

I resemble that remark! How have you been Shaggy? Looking forward to it........Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, and BTW FF, (not that you'll feel any better), obviously I am not as old as some around here, though I may snore (according to my wife), and fart in bed (again according to my wife, I plead the fifth) I personally only have to pee every 7 1/2 to 8 hours (unless it's a Bud oops mean Silver Bullet night, cause ya only rent the stuff), which makes a good night sleep. Sorry you know who's!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Been good Hat always a pleasure to read your posts. Unfortunately, it's becoming apparent you and Cat are too old for me. I'll still leave the house by 4am on a Thursday, get to AI for sunrise, fish (catch a, pardon the pun "catnap"), fish some more (yes more catnapping, active fishing only on AI unless in bullpen, and I don't qualify, empty water bottles don't count as self-contained relievers) and drive home sometime Friday night Saturday morning.

Hope I never get "old".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...Hat and I aren't old, we're just seasoned. 

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*CG Station Tides for Oct 5th*

Here's the tide table for the CG Station for that day. Suggest we work around it...

Day HighTide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/LowTime Feet Sunset Visible

Sa 4 High 4:11 AM 1.8 6:59 AM Set 12:47 AM 62
4 Low 9:58 AM 0.3 6:39 PM Rise 4:13 PM
4 High 4:54 PM 2.4
4 Low 11:15 PM 0.4

Su 5 High 5:23 AM 1.8 7:00 AM Set 1:55 AM 73
5 Low 11:06 AM 0.3 6:38 PM Rise 4:49 PM
5 High 5:59 PM 2.4

Boy did that get hosed up....just go to the Conditions page and check it out...

I like to fish the flood tide on the North side and the ebb tide on the South side.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Looks like a good high around 5pm (figure 4ish AI), so I'll miss, but the out going surf should get me to a reasonably targeteted area by 2ish to lay down my head as Jerry Garcia would say (or if the fish ain't bitin earlier umless I hit Dennys for a late night snack early breakfast).


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Catman, guess I just need some more time in the refridgerater to marinade. I may not be "seasoned", but I am trying to "age" slowly, kinda like a fine wine. You know, the kind that still comes with the cork as a stopper, and not a twisty.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...I thought you might be a slowly aged "DEAD HEAD" . Doesn't really matter if it's a cork or twist. I like yesterday's vintage. 

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pegged me Cat. Jerry was the frontman, guitar and banjo, the presence, in the spotlight, but Bob Wier was the unknown master of the "Dead". Like they sang, "may be going to hell in a bucket, but at least I'm enjoying the ride", yet every silver lining has a "touch of grey". 

I admit to those here, shaggy is a Deadhead and proud, but done fermenting ( guess we all grow out of certain things).

But wasn't there a song about "Yesterday's Wine"? And didn't Elton sing about some crazy wine on Honky Chateau (elderberry wine, maybe wrong album, but I am an out of the closet Deadhead).

Hey ya'll heading south in the AM, so probably out of touch until about the 17th. Keep me and my family in your prayers for a safe trip to, while there and back home. Looking forward to IRI. 

GBAK


----------

